# New Buckling Crossroads Crossfire



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is "Crossroads Crossfire"  He has it all, length, width, muscle, level topline strong on his feet, ROman head, nice twist. Do I need say more, LOL 
I bought him from Crossroads, he is Awesome, sweet and growing fast.

I call him and he comes running, so, we can go for our walk to nibble on tree's and goodies in the evenings. 

You have seen pics of his Dam Poli and Sire Teflon, which both are Awesome.

I am proud of him, his coloring is beautiful to boot. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Just WOW!!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oooo he is gorgeous! Can I date him?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful....what a guy~!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure is awesome Pam, just awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I just love him. He is my baby. 

Now, I know why, Crossroads(Victoria) said, she missed him,when she was on vacation, before he came here. He is a very special goat.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're doing such a great job raising him! He looks awesome! 

I loved Crossfire when he was here... he was our sweetest kid and was always the first to greet me at the gate.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Im not even a boar goat person and I like that boy


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Outstanding !


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

He is a looker. Can hardly wait to see what he throws for offspring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks all.:thumb:

I can't wait to see his kiddo's as well. I think we are going to have a lot of beautiful color.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't wait either.  ^


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am ex tactic, so thrilled to breed him to a few Does. He will be young at breeding time, but, I will make sure, he is eating good, so he continues to grow. 
It is just for a couple of cycles to ensure they are bred. I have done it in the past with Bucks being 7 months old and older,they did just fine and still grew well. 
Crossfire has Awesome color, I can't get over him and his overall conformation ect. Very impressive and bragging rights are there, I hope that's OK, HeHe 

I want to put him with 4 Does, do you think that will be too many?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh goodness...he is nice! And I love his coloring to! Congrats again in your handsome boy! 

I think he could handle 4 does just fine. I would just he sure he keeps eating good and everything should be just fine.

I too can not wait to see his kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, he sure is nice! What a good looking boy! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I sure wouldnt wait to breed him either  Him, right there is one of the reasons I picked Teflon to cover Diamond. You are doing so good with him. I just looooove his face


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Him, right there is one of the reasons I picked Teflon to cover Diamond.


You got Diamonds WITH Teflon babies?! Whooooaaaa! Guess I missed (or even forgot about) that one  I cant wait to see what she'll give you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone, yeah, seems like the wait will be forever to see kids. :wallbang::hammer::doh::laugh:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats! Very nice buck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think four does is too many for him. We bred Teflon to our four adult does when he was 7-8 months and he did just fine. 



TrinityRanch said:


> You got Diamonds WITH Teflon babies?! Whooooaaaa! Guess I missed (or even forgot about) that one  I cant wait to see what she'll give you


You haven't seen her bragging all over here about it!!!!!!!!!! Where have you been! Hehe... Yes, we are exposing Diamonds to Teflon for her, and I'm sure they will some very pretty babies.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I don't think four does is too many for him. We bred Teflon to our four adult does when he was 7-8 months and he did just fine.
> 
> You haven't seen her bragging all over here about it!!!!!!!!!! Where have you been! Hehe... Yes, we are exposing Diamonds to Teflon for her, and I'm sure they will some very pretty babies.


 Ohhh yeah shes with him right now, Im chanting 'drop lots of eggs, drop lots of eggs' lol

When I first got goats I bought all the does, then went duhhh I need a boy. The buck I got was 6 months, I put him will all, 25 at the time and he did just fine growing into a moose. But I also penned him at night and gave him extras. I read that the only issues breeding young is, 1, of course breeding and not eating at a time that he needs to be, and 2, might get all bent out of shape because he could not reach. By the looks of him I dont think that will be a issue, and even then, At the time of 6 months with my buck he could not reach the tall dairy type does I had, but he gave it his best and didnt put him self down about it .........this sure is going to be a long wait to drool over your kids  I am very excited and happy for you!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You all are so sweet and helpful. I will have to be patient. 

I do worry about breeding a buck to young but, I will watch him closely.

Separating at night,did your buck get anxious about being alone or did you put a Doe in with him over night after graining him?

I think he will be able to reach he is growing like a weed, LOL


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He is really nice. I looked at this once and thought this was crossroads post (guess I didn't read well lol!), Looked again and realized you bought him! Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He did get anxious if one of them were in heat, but wasnt real bad since he was just right on the other side of the fence from the girls so he could still watch. I dont like building fence, so on those nights, I let him eat and put him right back out when he was done. 
By the looks of your girls, I dont think you let things like not eating slip past you, they look way too good .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Maggie, thanks. 

Yep, I bought him, my DH went to meet with Crossroadsboers to get him. Traveled several miles.


Thanks Jessica 
You have helped a lot and thanks for the compliments.


----------

